# Will it work?



## Speed2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a 2011 F-350 diesel. By the time i get a security and remote installed by the dealer its $900. So I'm heading towards a Viper system. Now these new fords when wiring in the remote start you have to patch into the TPM Module and then update the on-board computer. That's at least what their installation manual tells me. I cannot find a thing on Vipers site. All the manuals are fairly old, some of the updated ones don't show me anything either. Since one cannot contact them, i would be left with calling Best Buy and asking them. I'd rather not.

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Have fun: 

12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) (Fusible Links C ad D) @ SJB, (BLACK 1-PIN PLUG(H) Pin 1, Note #2 
STARTER BLUE/WHITE (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH (GRAY 10-PIN PLUG) PIN 10 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 WHITE/ORANGE (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH (GRAY 10-PIN PLUG) PIN 1 
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 BROWN/YELLOW or YELLOW/ORANGE (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH (GRAY 10-PIN PLUG) PIN 7 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 PURPLE/GREEN (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH (GRAY 10-PIN PLUG) PIN 5 
KEYSENSE BLUE/GRAY (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH (GRAY 10-PIN PLUG) PIN 3 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) PURPLE/WHITE (+) @ SJB, (GRAY 13-PIN PLUG(E) Pin 6, Note #2 
POWER LOCK BLUE/GREEN (-) TYPE B in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB, (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C) Pin 17, Note #2 
POWER UNLOCK YELLOW/PURPLE (-) TYPE B in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB, (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C) Pin 4, Note #2 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE GRAY/BROWN +) (5-wire type) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB, (BLACK 32-PIN PLUG(D) Pin 6, Note #2 
DOOR TRIGGER GREEN/PURPLE (-) N.C. in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB, (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C) Pin 14, Note #2 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION YELLOW/GRAY (+) in PASSENGER KICK PANEL or SJB, (GRAY 14-PIN PLUG(A) Pin 9, Note #2 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN YELLOW/RED (-) @ HORN SWITCH or SJB, (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C) Pin 4, Note #2 
TACH BLUE (AC) @ CUSTOMER ACCESS HARNESS, Note #3 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE PURPLE/WHITE (+) @ BRAKE SWITCH or SJB, (BLACK 52-PIN PLUG(B) Pin 40, Note #2 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM GREEN/PURPLE (-) Note #4 in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB, (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C) Pin 8, Note #2 
ANTI-THEFT FORD's TRANSPONDER SYSTEM, Requires Bypass Module, See Note #1 
NOTES
Note #1: FORD'S TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT System, Requires Bypass Module, Part # 791 and an extra ignition key(to leave inside the bypass to supply code), or us an Interface Module (programable, no key left inside) USE PKALL, PKFORD with PKFORD 3.0 firmware, PKFM with PKFM 1.0 firmware, XK04 with PKFORD 3.0 firmware, or XK05 with 5.PKTI 1.02 firmware.
TO PURCHASE INTERFACE MODULES, GOOGLE PART NUMBER AND CLICK SHOPPING 

Note #2: The SJB, (Smart Junction Box) is located in the PASSENGER KICK PANEL.

Note #3: The CUSTOMER ACCESS HARNESS is located above the DRIVERS KICK PANEL.

Note #4: TEST this wire while turning the Key in the Drivers Door.


----------



## Speed2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm, actually looks good. Remote start module still needs to be activated by Ford, and not sure why >WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A< its a diesel, you would think one would need that.

Thanks anyways


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

delay the crank in the programming....all the wait to start is, is a timer...


----------

